# The Greatest Pathfinder Campaign Of All Time! (Needs Members!)



## jac600 (Jun 19, 2017)

Prologue:

_Information Confidential
Level 4 Clearance Required
Clearance Accepted, Welcome Applicant_

You are entering the top secret research division of Advent. This facility dubbed 'Sanctuary' will henceforth act as your residence and base of operations. The duties assigned to you by facility director White are as follows. Prevent incursion and subterfuge by enemy forces, recover applicable research modules and materials, and above all protect and ensure the contentment of the asset.

The duties you perform here will shape the world around us. Every decision you make will carry consequences. So please applicant, keep safe, keep smart.

Please forward any questions to director White.

We are sure you will be very happy here.

_End Transmission


Greetings directors! This thread acts as your personal invitation to the Sanctuary campaign. Where you can enter a world populated with an untold variety of anthro's, monsters and gods. We are in need of Co-Dm's to act as players while also creating and playing NPC's. This campaign does feature erotic content and our policy is to provide ANY content our players request as long as they are willing to do the same.

We are a campaign that plays daily from 7-11 central time and will be accepting all applicants that meet our strong criteria.

Please leave skype or discord information to get in touch with your interview, check out the additional info we have here!

Sanctuary LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop_


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 19, 2017)

This sounds like something that I'd find fun. Here's hoping I'm not something you're looking for. Go ahead and contact me at your earliest convenience.

Discord:
Balskarr #3648


----------



## jac600 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'll get in contact right away!


----------



## jac600 (Jun 20, 2017)

Day 2! Still looking for some awesome people!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 20, 2017)

Big fan of Pathfinder but not a fan of fetish fuel


----------



## jac600 (Jun 20, 2017)

Well our campaign is not at all one centered exclusively around adulterous content. Typically only about %10 of campaign time is oriented around such. Along with that your own content/character need not have sexual content included. However, as a content creator we would ask that you be down with participating in any content with your NPC's.


----------



## jac600 (Jun 21, 2017)

Day 3! Gunna keep this up until I get about a week with no replies. I'm here alll day to answer questions.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 21, 2017)

jac600 said:


> However, as a content creator we would ask that you be down with participating in any content with your NPC's.



Explain this. Are you saying that I don't require anything erotic, but if someone _else _wants it, I'd have to oblige?


----------



## jac600 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah! But only from your NPC's~ Your actual PC does not have to have anything to do with sex.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 21, 2017)

jac600 said:


> Yeah! But only from your NPC's~ Your actual PC does not have to have anything to do with sex.


As long as I wouldn't have to be present for it then I wouldn't care


----------



## jac600 (Jun 21, 2017)

Send over your contact information then buddy!


----------



## jac600 (Jun 22, 2017)

Day 4, I've been getting contacted by at least one applicant a day thusfar! And I'm happy to report that one applicant in particular is doing very well. Who want's to join him for the adventure of a lifetime?


----------



## jac600 (Jun 23, 2017)

Day 5, no luck yesterday but still open for business folks.


----------



## jac600 (Jun 24, 2017)

Day 6, I'm enthused with my success thusfar peeps. Happy to report the fur Affinity community is better for finding role playing partners then role playing websites. Still, can't get enough palls!


----------



## jac600 (Jun 25, 2017)

Day 7, this is the forth day I've been in business without someone contacting me. So three more days of being open for business.


----------



## jac600 (Jun 27, 2017)

Last day I will be regularly checking furaffinity! Know that if you still want to be recruited you can drop a message in roll 20 and I'll find it. Peace furraffinity forum.


----------

